# UCLA Professional Program in screenwriting



## LRic54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi,
Does anyone know anything about this program. I intend to pursue it and continue on (possibly at UCLA) for my MFA. It seems to have a number of successful graduates in both prestigious awards/ festivals (Nicholl and Disney fellowships) as well as some fairly significant commercial films. I was wondering if anyone knows ANYTHING about the online program? I live in NYC, and I'm not sure I can afford the move to NYC without loans etc.
Thanks !


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Apr 13, 2010)

*The Online Program:*

I also live in NYC and am going to do the online program. I know there is some "virtual campus" that you log onto, post your work on, get your assignments from, watch videos in, etc.

Then, one night per week you do a skype session with 7 other people plus your instructor. That's all that I really know about it, so far. It's supposed to be very good and pretty interactive for an online program. 



*Finances:*

I'm applying for a loan through Wells Fargo

https://www.wellsfargo.com/stu...undergrad/education/

You have to show proof of enrollment, AND you'll heighten your chances, lower your interest rate if you have a co-signer. Thus, you have to enroll in the program before you apply for the loan. The upside is that if you can't get funds before the first day of class, you get ALL of your money back. The downside is that in order to apply, you have to give them a $1500 deposit.


----------



## One Real Wonder (Jun 19, 2010)

UCLA EXT is the best deal in Film schools, as I have said before.

I always suggest that people get real degrees, and get a UCLA cert.

Also if you are living in NYC, it's about the same as living in LA, only less visible sky, taller buildings, lousy weather, crowded streets, and pale people.

If you want to go to UCLA, the least expensive route is to move to an area (like the OC) that has a State Community College) take classes for a year (2 semesters), THEN transfer into UCLA. This way you get the Cali resident rate, and preferential treatment. You want that, trust me.

If you have a BA/S already then come here get any job you can get and wait the year, while taking cert classes at UCLA. The cert classes can be used for credit at UCLA (for sure) and most other schools will take them as well. Works out the same.


----------



## Silverlenz (Jun 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by One Real Wonder:
> UCLA EXT is the best deal in Film schools, as I have said before.
> The cert classes can be used for credit at UCLA (for sure) and most other schools will take them as well. Works out the same.



Actually, according the UCLA's Professional program website under the FAQ section, one cannot earn academic credits for courses taken within the Professional program.

Q: May I transfer credits from the Professional Program in Screenwriting to an MFA program?

A: Professional Program students do not earn academic credits.

Here's the link(http://www.filmprograms.ucla.edu/index.cfm?action=cs_faq&side=cs) to the F.A.Q section just in case you had further questions about the Professional Screenwriting Program. 

SilverLenz


----------



## SDsurfer (Mar 3, 2011)

Thought I'd restart this forum for the 2011 batch. I was rejected from the UCLA MFA program for 2011, but just received my acceptance for the on-campus Professional Program in Screenwriting...anyone else in LA thinking about the program for next year (On campus)? I've only heard good things, not to mention a quarter of the first year MFA class came from the cert. program. 

Still crossing my fingers for USC but my hopes are dwindling each day that goes on.


----------



## Flixwrider (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey SDsurfer...so I had the same news as you. I live in Maryland though.  The program seems really great and people always have great things to say about it. I'm just waiting on word from Columbia, but I'm still just weighing my options...I gotta find housing, and a job out there, before I can come out there.


----------



## matthews8590 (Feb 2, 2012)

hey guys, 

just to clarify, do they automatically charge you 1500 upon acceptance? or do they notify you of being accepted and then you put down that deposit?


----------

